# MTB Technikseminar für Anfänger



## erbchen (3. März 2009)

Hi,

würde gerne mal ein Technikseminar besuchen.

Wo kann man das im VB?

Gruß Daniel

PS: Darf auch in Frankfurt und Umgebung sein.


----------



## erbchen (13. März 2009)

hab doch wirklich was im VB gefunden...:

http://www.trailtech.ridethemountain.de/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sowolf (25. Mai 2009)

Solltest Du noch keinen Termin für ein Seminar gefunden haben, hätte ich hier noch eine Top Adresse für Dich.  

www.bike-n-run.de

Im Juni finden die nächsten Basis-Seminare auf der Milseburg und in Marburg statt. Es sind noch Plätze frei!

Bis dann,
Wolfgang


----------

